# 1/4 mile



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Just took my completely stock 2+2 manual 300zx N/A to the drag strip in salt lake. I got 5 runs in and my best run was: 

60' - 2.6
1/8 - 11.5
1/4 - 18.0 
76mph

Hopefully what gives you an idea what they run stock, although im sure some of you guys have ran alot better. Mines got 115,000 miles on it.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

It's kinda sad to here that our cars goes that slow!!!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]It's kinda sad to here that our cars goes that slow!!![/QUOTE]

Compared to what, today's cars? If so then you are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

One of my coworkers took his 86 N/A auto 2+2 to the track as well. He was able to manage a 17.54 in the quarter mile.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Compared to what, today's cars? If so then you are comparing apples to oranges.


Not so much, there's still plenty of new cars in the 17s....... The Xb, for one. Lotta cars run 17s up here at Bandimere, though at 5500 feet that would be the far end of the spectrum. Altitude really yanks the guts right out of NA cars. Heck, stock C5's and LS1 Camaro's run 15s here. Non-turbo Supras and Z32s are in the 16s. Civics, Focus, Integra, CRX, most are in the 17s. Even nitrous doesn't help much.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Just a while back I went out to the drags and pulled a 15.99 my car is practically stock. I would post the slip but we never get them when its all over.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]Just a while back I went out to the drags and pulled a 15.99 my car is practically stock. I would post the slip but we never get them when its all over.[/QUOTE]Guess they must do things differently out there. Here, after the run, there's a small booth on the return side where you pick up your time slip. Did you ever weigh your car? I think mine was 3075 lbs with me and 10 gallons of gas in it. Mine was also turbo, which should have weighed more than yours probably does.


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

*My Numbers*

Stock, 86, na, 5spd, 51000 miles, with removed air filter/box

60'--2.5829
1/4--16.9881
MPH--85.24

Busted a grand am's ass, lol. he ran a 19.44. Anyway, my rear shocks were bad, have a miss which may be caused by a timing issue, and I hadn't learned to launch this open diff. car for crap. I last owned an 85 supra (16.1) and a 90 turbo supra (never on a track) and their LSD was much easier to launch. Now I have tokico blues shocks/struts and tokico springs. Add that to a little better launch and getting my missed fixed, I see a couple tenths coming off easy. 
Getting timing belt done next spring, regular maintenance and think it might be causing my miss. After I get that paid for, mild exhaust, maybe delete the cat, open up that intake system as much as I can.
By the way, my worst run last summer was a 17.8 at 89 mph. Talk about an absolutely horrible launch, early shift into second and third, with a passanger.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

good job, your 60' time is right around mine. I guess my Z is just really slow.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Well out here... "Tulsa" Half the night we run the drags with the lights off and then around, I guess 12:00 the times are posted. I figure 15.99 is good considering I haven't even began to put money down on this car and my syncros in my tranny are shot so she doesn't like to go into 2nd or 4th and I have a bad o2 sensor exaust manifold on the diver side is cracked all the way down just the other day I went to pull the one off my parts car and got it off... It was cracked too. intake and exaust is all I have 3 inch cone filter with dual 3 inch exaust with Flow Master '40 series Delta Flow, put the battery in the back. I have also taken everything possible off the engine and out of the engine bay.


----------

